# Want to buy budget gpu



## Sean W.

pm sent


----------



## pvt.joker

YGPM


----------



## Ovlovian

What power requirements do you have?


----------



## King Who Dat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlovian*
> 
> What power requirements do you have?


None really. I have a 750w PC P&C powering this card and an e8400. Should be fine in that department. Massive overkill FTW.


----------



## Sean W.

Did you get my pm?


----------



## King Who Dat

PM's replied and still looking.


----------



## Lshuman

PM sent!!!


----------



## ybz90

I have both a 4890 and a 9800GT sitting around if you're interested. They work perfectly, but I just don't use them anymore and they need some love!


----------



## DJCHUBBZ

Two XFX 260GTX 216 Core. I have a 55nm and a 65nm. Pretty much THIS


----------



## King Who Dat

Main post edited. Anyone looking for a budget soundcard, please let me know. I have a xonar dg I just replaced with an omega claro plus+. I'm hoping someone will knock 15$ off their asking price for it. Normally I'm not this cheap, but this entire build has been funded by me and sacrificing all my spare parts in trade.


----------



## CravinR1

I have

ECS 8800 GTS 512 g92
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814134037


EVGA GTX 260 core 216 (will definately max out starcraft 2 and league of legends on my q6600 @ 3.2)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130398


----------



## iCrap

I have an unopened, still in plastic wrap GT210. I really have no idea what the performance on it is. PM me if your interested


----------



## Lshuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Who Dat*
> 
> Main post edited. Anyone looking for a budget soundcard, please let me know. I have a xonar dg I just replaced with an omega claro plus+. I'm hoping someone will knock 15$ off their asking price for it. Normally I'm not this cheap, but this entire build has been funded by me and sacrificing all my spare parts in trade.


PM sent


----------



## King Who Dat

Make me an offer I can't refuse !! Otherwise I'm stuck with a 7600GT. I think minecraft taxes that thing.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

What kind of GPU socket are you using?

If it's PCI-Express, I have an EVGA nVidia GT220 1GB DDR3 that I know for a fact can run LoL, Minecraft, Skyrim, GTA4, and Portal 2 all at 1920x1080 and can support dual monitors.
NewEgg page for it is: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130522

If it's AGP, I have a Matrox Parhelia PH-A256 256MB card that supports up to triple monitors and has dual DVI outputs.


----------



## King Who Dat

Pci-e. going into an ep45-ud3p paired with an e8400.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

pm sent.


----------



## sgdude

You've got a PM.


----------



## King Who Dat

I'm just poor so I'm waiting on that deal I can't pass up. Thanks for all your replies so far.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I just got ahold of an ATI 3D Rage II 4MB PCI card I'd give you - just pay shipping. It's brand new in-box with software and cables.


----------



## King Who Dat

Now that is old-school. I have a 7600GT, so while I appreciate your generosity and antiquity, I'll pass.


----------



## That_guy3

PMD


----------



## sgdude

PMed about GTX 275.


----------



## Severon300

These might work for you
http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=R5670-PD512-FB-R&cat=VCD
http://3btech.net/lewinvgegt51.html


----------



## kubed_zero

Still waiting for a PM response. I guess that's a no, you don't want it...


----------



## King Who Dat

My bum of a brother finally got a job, so he's paying for this card now. That's the hold up.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Who Dat*
> 
> My bum of a brother finally got a job, so he's paying for this card now. That's the hold up.


Well, if we're working on his budget I still have that GT220 and the 3D Rage II available.


----------



## Ovlovian

I can throw a 6600GT in the ring too.


----------



## FXDawg

I Just PM'd is this thread finished?


----------



## daydream99

I'm guessing you wish you hadn't sold that gtx 285 to me, haha.


----------



## King Who Dat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daydream99*
> 
> I'm guessing you wish you hadn't sold that gtx 285 to me, haha.


Lol, that's true. It would have been perfect.

*I've located an asus engtx 460 1gb for $55 on my local craigslist. At long last, I'm closing this thread down. Thanks to all of you for your responses.*


----------

